# Network profile on Apple tv



## Bublefan11 (Sep 18, 2016)

how do I configure my Apple TV with out a mac? I'm in college and their wifi requires a profile log in and I don't know how to do that without a mac?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

You plug the Apple TV into your TV through the HDMI cable. Also, plug in the power cord for the Apple TV as well. From there, you will be able to setup all the settings (including wifi) with the Apple TV remote.


----------

